# Wi honey producer meeting



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Anyone from Beesource going to the fall meeting? I have my reservation made. great speakers this year.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I will try to make it. It's in Eau Claire, right?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

yes it is in eau claire this year. Some great speakers all in one place. Marla, Sue and Randy are going to be there just to name a few


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We are hoping to make it, but might only for a day or so. Still have a lot of work to do, running a lot late this year. We _hope_ to be shipping bees that week so waiting around for trucks. 
Sheri


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

When and where? Been looking and can't seem to find the listing.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

bigeddie said:


> When and where?


http://www.wihoney.com/about.html
Sheri


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Sheri !!


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

The Agenda

http://www.wihoney.com/2009agenda.pdf


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

The Walter T. Kelley Co. will be at this show and will be happy to bring any orders to you with no shipping charges. We will also have a point of sale display. Please order by 12:00 noon Wednesday Nov. 4th to make sure we can get it packed.
Thank You,
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Correction to my previous post. We will be leaving for Wisconsin on Wednesday morning please order by Tuesday the 3rd of November 12:00 noon to insure we can get your order loaded.
Thank You,
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------

